# pictures of the little ones



## blk90s13 (May 28, 2010)

I got 11 of them that was seperated from thier mothers this week 

here is some pictures 7 and 6 weeks old 














http://s549.photobucket.com/albums/ii388/blk90s13/Rabbits/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## missy_cbell21 (May 28, 2010)

They are so cute! What bread are they? I have mostly NZW's but I am trying to ad some color. I finally found a NZ?. lol she is brown, white, cream and black. She has the most beautiful pattern across her head and I just got a red standard rex to bread her with. 
I'm also going to bread the red rex with my NZW and hope for a pink litter. Is that possible?


----------



## blk90s13 (May 28, 2010)

the white ones are Cali mom and no clue what the father is he is smaller and all black with a white collar 

he can be seen in the album 

I want to keep the one all white female I got now and find me a NZ male


----------



## buzymom13 (Jul 23, 2010)

Cute balls of fur...  We just got 7 -8 wk olds today!  They are New Zealand Mixed (with what don't know)


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 23, 2010)

missy_cbell21 said:
			
		

> They are so cute! What bread are they? I have mostly NZW's but I am trying to ad some color. I finally found a NZ?. lol she is brown, white, cream and black. She has the most beautiful pattern across her head and I just got a red standard rex to bread her with.
> I'm also going to bread the red rex with my NZW and hope for a pink litter. Is that possible?


No, a red rabbit crossed with a New Zealand White will most likely give you chestnut agouti. There are a number of recessives that might give you some surprises, too, but  pink isn't one of them (other than the color at birth, of course!)


----------

